# Paper Models / Modelling - Part Deux



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

*Continuing my foray into the wonderful world of Paper Models...
heres what I am working on this weekend, in celebration of the upcoming trek film!

What is it?
*









*A (quasi-replica) Communicator!










and a Handheld Phaser










small issue with printer ink (I am using coloured markers to fill in the blanks!)










and to top it all off, the Pistol Phaser (under construction still).
yes, the Hand Phaser fits into the Pistol...after some tense moments of regluing and tweaking the Hand Phaser size! lol









*

*more pics to come!*


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

*The Type 2 Phaser Pistol is complete.
...and I even designed a small stand for it.
(Beta stand shown...I have already redesigned it!)

but, the Printer Ink issue got worse! 
and I have run out of most colours now! lol

so, first I will be printing a new Handle for the Phaser Pistol
(once I get new Ink cartridges)
and then a new Stand.

...but in the meantime:*


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Forget the phaser, ad - that _Lost in Space_ Robot in the background is *awesome*! It doesn't even *look* like paper!

Mark McG.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Forget the phaser, ad - that _Lost in Space_ Robot in the background is *awesome*! It doesn't even *look* like paper!
> 
> Mark McG.



err..its all in the lighting!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All.

you can see some of my work

here's my site

http://www.freewebs.com/scifiprimepaper/


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

megabot11 said:


> Hi All.
> you can see some of my work
> here's my site
> http://www.freewebs.com/scifiprimepaper/


your site could do with a rebuild...too slow to load pages, poor to navigate, needs better quality pics for sure, and some more details and info about your models....belive me, the work deserves it!!! wow from me!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

airdave said:


> err..its all in the lighting!


As Bertie Wooster was wont to remark under not dissimilar circs, "Oh, ah."

Mark McG.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

been a while since a post, so...

Finished these guys last week...a lot of fun!
(They even come with some "variant' parts, so you can produce different poses)
Dewey (02) is just under 3" tall.










Working on a Martian Ship (War of the Worlds)...anyone actually finish one of these? what a nightmare! the most complicated forms I have ever seen...plus, with no real instructions, it is almost impossible to build. I am coating the the ship in glue to strnegthen it and fill areas, I am gonna try to shape it it that way and then paint it. I will post pics when it gets to some sort of presentable level!

Starting a large Blue Angels F18 real soon...maybe 1/24 scale or bigger? probably about 18" long.

Also got a plan for a whole formation of Red Arrows (Hawks)! Maybe 6 or 7 planes? Hopefully fit the whole squadron in the palm of your hand?!

also working on a Robby the Robot kit...I like those little "cube" figure models (mostly of superheroes and the like)...so I am designing a Robby version.

I'll try a "test" Robby this week...and if all goes well, I will post the pattern for anyone interested.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

megabot11 said:


> Hi All.
> you can see some of my work
> here's my site
> http://www.freewebs.com/scifiprimepaper/


had another look through your models for some ideas....very nice work!

I noticed a colour effect that you use on many models...do you recolour the parts before printing? or are you adding effects after the models are built?

and what about that Martian Warship (WotW)...is that a scratchbuilt?
do you have better pics of it?...I am attempting a downloaded kit, but it isn't working well and i could use some tips.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Amazing site and work, sir! I love the Space Ghost ship.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Robby the Robot (actually "CubeBot") is done....I'll post in the SciFi Modelling thread!


----------



## The DC (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice work on the phasers and communicator, even with your ink struggles!

Where'd you find the kits?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like to use paper models as templates for plastic card scratchbuilds. But your are outstanding. I really liked the Seaview!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

The DC said:


> Nice work on the phasers and communicator, even with your ink struggles!
> 
> Where'd you find the kits?


I can't honestly remember where I got those.
They are fairly well known models.
Might find more info at papermodelers.com.
Plenty of members have built them.

I wonder if I got them from Lower Hudson Valley Model Shop?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I got into paper models when I wanted to do a Disney Haunted Mansion- no plastic, so I built paper. Your stuff looks great! There are alot of different things out there available to us modelers in paper. My paper Mansion, Hogwarts and a Endo (T-2) rifle are in my photos.


----------

